# PJB Joins Microsoft Support Team



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Please give a big welcome to PJB:thumb:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: E-Peen Joins Microsoft Support Team*

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: E-Peen Joins Microsoft Support Team*

Congratulations!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: E-Peen Joins Microsoft Support Team*

Welcome to the team PJB ! !


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: E-Peen Joins Microsoft Support Team*

Welcome to the team :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: E-Peen Joins Microsoft Support Team*

congratulations


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: E-Peen Joins Microsoft Support Team*

Welcome to the team PJB :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: E-Peen Joins Microsoft Support Team*

Congrats and Welocome to the TSF Team!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: E-Peen Joins Microsoft Support Team*

Welcome to the teams PJB


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the TSF staff-rooms E-Peen


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

New name. Same great talent. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the TSF Staff


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations and welcome


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well deserved. Congratulations!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh my God!!!!! I didn't even know I got a thread :blush:

You guys are so great, and all of these compliments! It really makes me feel like the time I spend helping people and further expanding my knowledge is all worth it.

Thank you guys!


----------



## n0cl1p (Jul 10, 2012)

PJB is a good friend of mine and an all-around great guy and very helpful. Congrats man :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats, well done.

BG


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome PJB please don't blush glad to have you aboard look forward to seeing on the forums.

Nice too see you JC.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats PJB!


----------



## via (Jun 12, 2012)

Great congratulation on joining the PJB team.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations PJB and welcome to the family!


----------

